# Tricare



## AutumnOfMyLife (Feb 29, 2016)

My mother-in-law has Tricare and is schizophrenic.  Tricare isn't accepted at any of the retirement communities in my area.  She is 76yrs old and sooner rather than later is going to need a retirement home.  She is considered high functioning but none the less is going to need this type of facility at some point in time.  I like to look ahead.  So far I've found that none of the retirement communities in my area accept Tricare.  What are the options for someone like her?


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 29, 2016)

Do you have a Tricare advisor around anywhere near you?  Or you could call Tricare and ask them.

Does your MIL have Tricare because she is a military veteran?  If so, I'd check with the VA.  Does your MIL have underlying Medicare?

Generally speaking, most insurance doesn't cover long term care unless you have a long term care rider or separate long term care insurance.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Mar 2, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Do you have a Tricare advisor around anywhere near you?  Or you could call Tricare and ask them.
> 
> Does your MIL have Tricare because she is a military veteran?  If so, I'd check with the VA.  Does your MIL have underlying Medicare?
> 
> Generally speaking, most insurance doesn't cover long term care unless you have a long term care rider or separate long term care insurance.



Thank you Butterfly.


----------

